# Pick-up lines at the gym...



## SuperFlex (Dec 7, 2004)

Here's one. While waiting on a machine ask, "Do you mind if I squeeze in between your sets?"  


Once this hot chick came over and asked me to adjust a machine for her. I asked her how far she wanted it and she said, "All the way..." I had the overwhelming feeling she wasn't talking about the adjustment.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

I go to the gym to lift, not mingle


----------



## bhunter (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you believe in love at first sight? Or should I walk by again


----------



## Flex (Dec 7, 2004)

I asked some older lady if i could "jump in" when i turned my back and she stole my machine. 

She looks at me with a dead serious face and says "with or without me on the machine".

I didn't get it at first, cuz i was all fired up. But once it hit me, i couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## bhunter (Dec 7, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> I asked some older lady if i could "jump in" when i turned my back and she stole my machine.
> 
> She looks at me with a dead serious face and says "with or without me on the machine".
> 
> I didn't get it at first, cuz i was all fired up. But once it hit me, i couldn't help but laugh.


 hahahaha thats pretty good...I would have laughed yet been repulsed at the same time LOL


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Here's one. While waiting on a machine ask, "Do you mind if I squeeze in between your sets?"
> 
> 
> Once this hot chick came over and asked me to adjust a machine for her. I asked her how far she wanted it and she said, "All the way..." I had the overwhelming feeling she wasn't talking about the adjustment.


   Still waiting on weights...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey baby, wanna do some squats...


----------



## trvlr70 (Dec 8, 2004)

Of course, who could forget, "Do you need a spot?"


----------



## gr81 (Dec 8, 2004)

> I go to the gym to lift, not mingle



Bingo


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I go to the gym to lift, not mingle


That's just sad... 

So do I... This thread was just for fun bro.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> Bingo


Just for fun bro 

Now, you're required to come up w/ one


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 8, 2004)

"Excuse me, but can I work out on you?  I mean, work into you?  I mean...?" 

"Pardon me miss, but your reflection keeps distracting me.  Can you turn around?"  

"Can you tell me where the drinking fountain is?  Can I take you out for a drink?"   

"You know what a great exercise is?  Jumping jacks!  You go first!"


----------



## gr81 (Dec 8, 2004)

oh its all good I wasnt knockin it.. 

These may not have to do with the gym necessarily, but I find its the best pick up line ever said b/c it always gets a laugh. If theres a pool at your gym then it works even better, but you gotta just go up to some chick and say " lets get you out of those wet clothes".. well its funnier in person I guess. I also like goin up to a large breasted women and teling her " my you look fertile".. lol.. I willl think of some gym ones and post em


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> oh its all good I wasnt knockin it..
> 
> These may not have to do with the gym necessarily, but I find its the best pick up line ever said b/c it always gets a laugh. If theres a pool at your gym then it works even better, but you gotta just go up to some chick and say " lets get you out of those wet clothes".. well its funnier in person I guess. I also like goin up to a large breasted women and teling her " my you look fertile".. lol.. I willl think of some gym ones and post em


No wonder why you go to the gym to just 'work out'  


J/k buddy


----------



## gr81 (Dec 8, 2004)

Its funny actually b/c its kindof a pet peave hitting on womenat the gym, but I have been hit on many times while training which is always funny. One instance I was hitting the calves and a real nice lookin chica came up and was trying to talk small talk with me, telling me how many plates I was using and what not, and after about a minute of her jibber jabber I turned to her and was like, look I am trying to train my calves, do you mind! it was obvious that no other guy ever really talked to her like that before, the look on her face was priceless thou, she was so offended but shit, I'm training biatch, don't break my focus... now that I look back on it I don't know what I was thinkning, she was defn a hotty... oh well..lol


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 8, 2004)

In the locker room once, some DUDE told me that I smelled nice.    Fucking Bally's....breeding ground for homos.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, i just RECENTLY started workin' out in a powerhouse.  Until then it was the universities rec center.  Since it was an engineering school, we only have *BIG *girls and bull dykes  

I had one girl tell me my pecs were 'too big' once   I just looked at her and said 'thanks, you too'


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> In the locker room once, some DUDE told me that I smelled nice.  Fucking Bally's....breeding ground for homos.


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 8, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> In the locker room once, some DUDE told me that I smelled nice.    Fucking Bally's....breeding ground for homos.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2004)

How about..."don't scream and everything will be fine"?

  I've yet to get a "no"...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> How about..."don't scream and everything will be fine"?
> 
> I've yet to get a "no"...


Yea, that one works about as good as.... " get in the back of my windowless-Van bitch"


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 8, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> oh its all good I wasnt knockin it..
> 
> These may not have to do with the gym necessarily, but I find its the best pick up line ever said b/c it always gets a laugh. If theres a pool at your gym then it works even better, but you gotta just go up to some chick and say " lets get you out of those wet clothes".. well its funnier in person I guess. I also like goin up to a large breasted women and teling her " my you look fertile".. lol.. I willl think of some gym ones and post em



I can imagine the reception you got from the woman with large breasts.  

WHACK!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 8, 2004)

Before I got married if a fine young lady was needing my help getting through her night I always did my part.  I have had sex at work, the gym and even in the bushes back in high school.  I am not going to the gym to get laid or even meet people ... but hey I am single again and will revert back to my old ways.  If I get the right vibe from a lady while I am lifting I will do everything in my power to see what her face looks like when she has an O.  

 My method is not so much a line as a start ... "You've worked pretty hard to have such a beautiful body ... ".  This has not one time let me down.  The chemistry had to have occured first ... I'm not going to just walk up to some unsuspecting woman and try to hit on her.  If the exchange is started in a nonverbal way than I will hit it ...


----------

